# Chipping a naturally aspirated engine...how are the gains obtained?



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm not about to ask for another debate on which chip is better. I'm curious about how the flashing of a naturally aspirated engine works to get power gains. 
After owning two turbo Audis both flashed with APR, I can understand how gains are made via increased boost, but what about non turbos? Is it simply timing and fuel mixture?

Considering flashing my 3.6 4mo and want a better understanding of what's happening when flashed.

The motorsports forum seemed like the best place for this question. Let me know if I should post elsewhere.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The basics are timing and fuel.

Depending on the car and tuner other things such as cam timing, removal of throttle delays (emissions), etc may also be done.

A lot of factors address how the car drives VS outright WOT dyno charts.


----------



## Chevrolet (Aug 16, 2010)

super charge it


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

The gains from chipping a NA engine are not as great for a stock engine vs the gains of a forced induction engine. It makes more aggressive a/f ratio's more towards the lean side which is a bit more dangerous but more powerful. It's probably better to wait till you have done some more mods like I/H/E when you're moving more air and then need to add more fuel.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

yep just fuel and ignition timing man. pretty simple. only so much you can do really....

( If you want more detailed technical knowledge check the technical forums. They are broken down by system or engine so you can read up on NA motors individually there. )

turbos on the other hand have made us all lazy and raised our expectations for mod gains to previously unthinkable levels.


----------

